# Aquarium store!!!



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im going to an aquarium store and I cant wait to see all the fancy bettas...i've always gotten my bettas at Petco so this will be a change for me 
edit: I think I might divide my 5.5 gallon and get another betta while there. I am getting addicted to bettas 
edit again: I cant find a 5.5 divider. Is there anything I can add with my betta?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

You could make your own devider, when i made mine i went to home depo and bought window screening "the plasctic kind not the metal" and since im a roofer i just took some plastic term bar and my hot air welder and used that to make a frame for the screen then made another frame and sandwich the screen together with the frame and welded the term bar frames together. of course if you cant get your hands on a hot air welder then you could just use a torch but it wont give you as clean of a look.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds complicated!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

good luck! Post pics of it when and if u get it!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Another idea for a divider is some plastic plexi glass, and drill lots of holes and glue in place with aqurium safe silicone. or combine the two and cut out a section and cover with the plastic mesh.


----------

